# Customer Display Stands



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

My customer sells a variety of pipes and smoking accessories and needs various display stands for the oddly shaped bits and bobs.








It's a 'whatzis' stand

This is the second stand I made for them. The first was similar but had three rows of 1/2" posts whereas this version has two rows of 3/4" posts. I dropped off the first one yesterday and my customer was so pleased they immediately ordered the 2nd one.

The beveled edge detail is common to both stands as is the 10-1/2" width. The bevel was cut 3/8" x 45° with the 1/2" 3-1/2 hp Milwaukee table router.

They both have the makers mark and felt feet on the bottom. No scratching the customers counters.








I had a rubber stamp made - LOTS cheaper than a branding iron and no warm up!

They are finished with two generous coats of Johnson's Paste Floor Wax and lightly hand buffed.

They each took and hour or so to make and cost about $5 in clear pine and dowels.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Short, sweet and simple. It's easy to lose sight of that, sometimes. Good job.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Its like a reverse router bit stand lol


----------

